# Any Ideas



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

Well guys, I figured it's a good time to get a break from alcohol

For almost a year I've been drinkin daily, usually a liter or more wine at night or a pint or more of bourbon

What makes it hard to stop is I don't get hangovers, don't miss work, don't lose gains, all that negative shit I don't have to worry with

I know it's a hindrance to my gains though-extra cals, sleep disruptions

Any ideas to keep me busy with-games, hobbies, what the **** do you guys do to kill time? I wanna keep off the bottle for a little bit

I think I drink daily to make sure I stay asleep (alcohol+200-300mg benadryl) so I don't have to deal with PTSD episodes..it sucks wakin up and can't sleep unless u do a perimeter check with a gun

Thanks guys


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2013)

this is how i stay away from the hard shit


----------



## 502 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yea bro you probably should take a break from the bottle. Try to work out right before bed time, wear youself down.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> this is how i stay away from the hard shit



LOL muy droog, spasiba

You know I don't smoke weed


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## hypertrophy (Nov 18, 2013)

How do you not have hangovers from all of that. Adding in benadryl is sure to do it. What about withdrawls how do you feel about those or have you even thought of them. I have heard they can be fatal. How about weening yourself off the alcohol first?


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 18, 2013)

That's a tough one.  I mean it really varies from person to person.  I was drinking pretty heavy every day for a long time, but after every blood test kept coming back with bad liver values, I decided to give it a rest.  For me, I was really lucky.  I was able to just go cold turkey for a month, and since then I have been able to drink once or twice a week and stop after one most nights.  I did up my sleep aids at night though.  The first few nights were the hardest, but after the first week it got easier.  I think all you can do is try.  Some people have a REAL problem with it and need help.  You'll never know until you try.  My main motivation wasn't just the bad liver values, I wanted to try dbol and that's what really did it for me.  That was about 6 months ago and since then I've been at one or two drinks one or two nights a week.  My last blood test about a month ago was the first time I've had liver values within normal range in over 10 years.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

hypertrophy said:


> How do you not have hangovers from all of that. Adding in benadryl is sure to do it. What about withdrawls how do you feel about those or have you even thought of them. I have heard they can be fatal. How about weening yourself off the alcohol first?



LOL I guess it's cause I eat all my calories at night and drink a gallon of water or more during the day

I've done 2-5 days without, just randomly stopping so I'm sure I wouldn't have to worry about Delirium tremens or WDs


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> That's a tough one.  I mean it really varies from person to person.  I was drinking pretty heavy every day for a long time, but after every blood test kept coming back with bad liver values, I decided to give it a rest.  For me, I was really lucky.  I was able to just go cold turkey for a month, and since then I have been able to drink once or twice a week and stop after one most nights.  I did up my sleep aids at night though.  The first few nights were the hardest, but after the first week it got easier.  I think all you can do is try.  Some people have a REAL problem with it and need help.  You'll never know until you try.  My main motivation wasn't just the bad liver values, I wanted to try dbol and that's what really did it for me.  That was about 6 months ago and since then I've been at one or two drinks one or two nights a week.  My last blood test about a month ago was the first time I've had liver values within normal range in over 10 years.



Only PoB knows this but I was drinking daily+70mg superdrol..live values weren't above normal except for AST by only 4 points

My gains would be better/quicker if I took a break AND MY BP WOULD BE WAY BETTER!

Take insomnia from PTSD+alcohol+AAS and I'm on lisinopril for hypertension

After a break from alcohol my BP immediately got better

So any ideas to keep me busy and outta the freezer/fridge?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm with Brother Bundy on this one


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 18, 2013)

Spend more time on the internet.  What could be more fun than this?


----------



## italian1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm with 501 on this.  If I don't focus all my energy on working out and proper diet, I also drink.  I have to put 100% into working out and then the drinking cravings go away. Hope this help.


----------



## hypertrophy (Nov 18, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> LOL I guess it's cause I eat all my calories at night and drink a gallon of water or more during the day
> 
> I've done 2-5 days without, just randomly stopping so I'm sure I wouldn't have to worry about Delirium tremens or WDs




Your probably in the clear. You need to find something to do.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm with Brother Bundy on this one


I was lookin to you for "I'll get ya more awesome studies to read on nandrolone and slow wave sleep"  

Lol not a weed guy, no jabs to anyone who is!



Rumpy said:


> Spend more time on the internet.  What could be more fun than this?



Bro, Reddit been gettin a LOT of my time tonight, same with UG




italian1 said:


> I'm with 501 on this.  If I don't focus all my energy on working out and proper diet, I also drink.  I have to put 100% into working out and then the drinking cravings go away. Hope this help.



got a good point...for the past year I only lift twice a week

Just now started eatin "clean"..wife has forced a "homemade only" rule on food..I'm not complaining though! More results and great tastin food!

Imma hit the gym a hella lot harder..thanks

Thanks to all my brothers here-no matter if you guys poke fun at me, i see it all as from brothers!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 18, 2013)

Have some babies bro. They will change you forever..


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 18, 2013)

Hulk did you ever try 5htp and Gabba together?
Before I found hgh used id this combo. You have to take them an hour before bed. But it would put me out cold. I'm talking slobber on the pillow.


----------



## Jada (Nov 18, 2013)

501s finest said:


> Yea bro you probably should take a break from the bottle. Try to work out right before bed time, wear youself down.



^this right here, ive never been a heavy drinker or smoker but I agree with 501 here, in my opinion dont take another   bad habit. Just ease of little by little till u have the weekend only.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Have some babies bro. They will change you forever..


Wife and me are gonna have kids, just a few years from now  I understand it's all about them, so we are gonna have a little longer selfish time lol




Steelers4Life said:


> Hulk did you ever try 5htp and Gabba together?
> Before I found hgh used id this combo. You have to take them an hour before bed. But it would put me out cold. I'm talking slobber on the pillow.



Bro that's a good I'd-I get gabapentin from my mother sometimes and since it's a GABA agonist, it increases GABA in the brain

I ****in sleep great...gabapentin even increases slow wave sleep-the only time you grow

Maybe I need to try to get a gabapentin script? Lol they still sell GABA as a supp?

Thanks for the help


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2013)

Have you tried lifting to keep occupied?

Other than that. Enroll in an online college degree program and stock up on cigars.


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 18, 2013)

Have you thought of switching to powerlifting for a month or two just for fun it's a change of pace and youll get stronger which compliments your bb. And you can pull some man weight like pob.

Revisit things you enyoyed as a kid or embrace the things that you wanted to do as a kid that you never got to do as an adult.

Read. i had to force myself at first but then i acquired a taste for it. Read the classics they are often hard to read and they will keep your attention for a while. I enjoyed reading the great gatsby as an adult very much.

If you enjoy films dont just watch good films watch documentary on how they where made learn the directors and what material they used for inspiration. Learn about the cinemAtic technique they used etc.

Force yourself to try new things that are the opposite of what you would regularly enjoy.


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 18, 2013)

Hell take some baking classes. So you can bake home made pop tarts and pie for pob and df. 

Man i love donuts.


----------



## Milo (Nov 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Have you tried lifting to keep occupied?
> 
> Other than that. Enroll in an online college degree program and stock up on cigars.



x2. I do both. Cigars are ****ing great and you can really get into them.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 18, 2013)

For the sleep part buy some alteril it has l-tryptophan glycine melatonin GABA valerian root and a bunch of herbal flowers and shit.

I can't tell the difference between Valium and this ^


Good luck, and as others have said, exercise.

Beat the shit outta a tire with a sledge hammer.  Your troubles will be gone


----------



## Azog (Nov 18, 2013)

I am with POB and Milo, cigars are an awesome way to relax at the end of the day. Pick up some good books too. Not sure if you are a fantasy nerd like myself, but "A Song of Ice and Fire" is ****ing epic and will take you a few months to get through.

Does Unisom help with your sleep? Helps me to get to sleep when my minds racing. 

Bro, I used to drink like a fish 5+ nights a week. About a liter of vodka or more each time...I didn't get hangovers either. I PROMISE you though, it ****S your gains no matter what you think. I guarantee if you kick the habit, you will lean out and add mass faster.


----------



## Azog (Nov 18, 2013)

Another idea, do you have a dog? Get a high drive working dog. Like a Belgian Malinois or German Shepherd dog. Take that little bastard to a training club when you have the time. Great fun and will give you something to do. These animals are tireless too! They will wear you out with the training and play time they need. Plus, they will help you sleep easier at night. These sort of dogs are always on watch. No one, and I mean no one can get near my house with out my dog knowing. And if they enter the yard, he awares me and will not let anyone enter my house without my permission.

If you already have a dog, train it up and take it on walks/runs. Just another random idea...


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

Azog said:


> Another idea, do you have a dog? Get a high drive working dog. Like a Belgian Malinois or German Shepherd dog. Take that little bastard to a training club when you have the time. Great fun and will give you something to do. These animals are tireless too! They will wear you out with the training and play time they need. Plus, they will help you sleep easier at night. These sort of dogs are always on watch. No one, and I mean no one can get near my house with out my dog knowing. And if they enter the yard, he awares me and will not let anyone enter my house without my permission.
> 
> If you already have a dog, train it up and take it on walks/runs. Just another random idea...



Pretty funny you mentioned this-I have 2 dogs; pitbull terrier mixed with lab and a border collie mixed with blue heeler

Guard dogs and work dogs for me..and you're right-its way easier on me to fall asleep with those 2 near me, they catch noises before me


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

Me and POB talk cigars all the time, he's still a puss until he gets some tatuajes 

All great ideas guys, I actually love cooking and reading (wife made me quit cookin so she could do "more wife duties" LOL)

And POB, college degree...you know I'd rather work 60hours of manual labor than that! (prepare the big brother -knock sense into you- berating)

Thanks my brothers!


----------



## Milo (Nov 18, 2013)

Dogs are just too ****ing cool. I like them better than most humans.


----------



## Azog (Nov 18, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Me and POB talk cigars all the time, he's still a puss until he gets some tatuajes
> 
> All great ideas guys, I actually love cooking and reading (wife made me quit cookin so she could do "more wife duties" LOL)
> 
> ...



Tatuajes are very nice! Had one on Friday night actually. Just finished smoking a Namakubia from Ecuador. It was p damn tasty, too.

Pick up a copy of that book I mentioned. It is awesome, and the HBO series based on it is nearly as good.

Take those dogs on some walks or runs...put your ass to sleep haha!


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 18, 2013)

Brother, I'm in the EXACT SAME frickin boat.   No shit.  I drink like a fish every night.  I try to switch it up thinking I will dislike it and want to quit.  Never ****ing works.   The only way I can go all week without drinking is to fight in the mma gym.  I hate getting my ass handed to me....  I'll train hard to make sure that doesn't happen.   I know drinking like I do kills my gains but I can't seem to quit.   I don't get hangovers, I don't miss work, I dont do stupid shit when I'm bent ( usually) ..  So its hard to want to quit.   We moved and I haven't fought for over 4 months and ive been drinking my ass off.  Still lifting like a mofo but my gains have stalled out.  I went to a new mma gym and got gassed just warming up. lol.  I managed to submit a guy 3 times in a row that had 40lbs on me and has a sanctioned fight next month.  Then I got Dann near KO'd by a 19 year old that was same weight as me.  THEN--- I got tapped by a 20 year old 115lb chick!!  Honestly though, I kinda enjoyed being in her leg triangle...   .    Bottom line is, I didn't want to drink the whole next weeek and I was like wtf?? Its just how it works for me.   I chewed Skoal for 20 years.  Always thought about quitting but knew it would never happen.    Up and quit last Xmas.  Side effect of something doc put me on for migraines.   I should ask him if he has something for beer!!!!!


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 18, 2013)

Thinking about getting in to cigars myself.  Whats a good starter for a guy that knows jack dick about good smokes?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Thinking about getting in to cigars myself.  Whats a good starter for a guy that knows jack dick about good smokes?



the dutch master


----------



## Milo (Nov 18, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Thinking about getting in to cigars myself.  Whats a good starter for a guy that knows jack dick about good smokes?



CigarsInternational puts out good 5 star samplers. They essentially give you a variation of good cigars to try. I recommend trying a few samplers to find out what you like.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Thinking about getting in to cigars myself.  Whats a good starter for a guy that knows jack dick about good smokes?



If you're into a more mocha/coffee/mild/aromatic flavor, then Rocky Patels

If you prefer peppery/dark coffee/strong flavor, then Tatuajes

Sorry I don't deal with common bullshit like Romeo Y Julietas, Dons, et al

I rather spend money on quality-Padron, Rocky Patels, Tatuajes, Davidoff (I know ole Arnie like Davidoff-so does wife, really mild, mocha, aromatic flavor)


----------



## Milo (Nov 18, 2013)

Diesel is my go to cigar. Cheap enough for frequent smokes but quality is still up there. A very robust cigar.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

Milo said:


> Diesel is my go to cigar. Cheap enough for frequent smokes but quality is still up there. A very robust cigar.



Try them tats with some wine and thank me


----------



## Milo (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll try the tat. But you can keep the juice. Gives me the shits.


----------



## Azog (Nov 18, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> If you're into a more mocha/coffee/mild/aromatic flavor, then Rocky Patels
> 
> If you prefer peppery/dark coffee/strong flavor, then Tatuajes
> 
> ...



For whatever reason I decided to spring for a $40.00 Padron...fluck me it was good haha. I've never tried Davidoff's or Rocky's, gonna give them a whirl this week. You ever try an Oliva V Series Melanio? Not excessively spendy, but a ridiculously smooth, tasty smoke!


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting this HS!  I think many of us here are susceptible to alcohol use due to we have compulsive personalities types.  For me this is certainly the case.  I also drink much more than I should.  Probably 3 to 4 times a week even when on cycle (like now for me).

The great news about compulsive personalities if we can focus our attention on positive things we achieve a great deal.  I believe most successfully self employed people experience this.  The unfortunate part is if we lose focus or even worse allow our focus to be placed on negative things that very bad things can easily happen.

I have learned that maintaining a balance is what helps me.  I have tried the all or nothing approaches and I find I tend to fall of the wagon at some point (hard sometimes).  By keeping a balance I don't allow myself more than 2 alcoholic beverages in one sitting.

With all this said, find what works best for you.  I am 47 so I've tried a numbers of things.  Some have worked others haven't.  

Keep striving to improve and know you can make any change that you really put you mind to.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> the dutch master



Vanilla and strawberry. Old school white owls and green gracias. I'm on a White grape game kick at the moment.


----------



## DF (Nov 18, 2013)

I would suggest more sex with the wife.  That's always fun to pass the time.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 18, 2013)

DF said:


> I would suggest more sex with the wife.  That's always fun to pass the time.



My wife or someone else's?    
Just want to be sure before I put this plan on to motion..


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

DF said:


> I would suggest more sex with the wife.  That's always fun to pass the time.



Noted; great way to control the libido from gram or more of AAS

If I was an immoral man, i would bang more women than Ghenghis Khan


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 19, 2013)

Milo said:


> Dogs are just too ****ing cool. I like them better than most humans.



Amen, Brother.
(proud owner of a deaf pitbull, a Bernese mountain dog and a rescued border collie mutt)


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 20, 2013)

Went to watch Thor with my bro and had a cigar. No drinkin.

Feels good man


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 20, 2013)

I CANNOT smoke sober.  Probably a good thing


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 20, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Went to watch Thor with my bro and had a cigar. No drinkin.
> 
> Feels good man



Can only do one step at a time man, congrats. Keep it up


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 20, 2013)

congrats man...  you didn't get there overnight..  its gonna take time to get away.


hulk make sam proud.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 20, 2013)

samcooke said:


> congrats man...  you didn't get there overnight..  its gonna take time to get away.
> 
> 
> hulk make sam proud.



HULK MAKE SAM PROUD!

As long as I stay busy, I'm fine

Thank god I don't got withdrawals LOL...or cravings-which is awesome


----------



## T-franck (Nov 20, 2013)

I used to drink daily, 10 or so beers or a half bottle of vodka. Even if I worked my ass off all day I couldn't turn off the brain without a bunch of drinks, and as I'm sure you know the more ya drink , the higher the  tolerance and ...  Now I sleep about 7 hours a night  ( still drink a lot on weekends) but not a drop during the week. What  worked for me was taking SAUNAS 2 to 3 15 minute sessions  in high heat followed by 45 second dunk in the cold tub. If you do it right  you will cop a great buzz for 3 or so minutes, chill for 5 then repeat.

Good luck bud.
Oh ya were I'm from their is a lot of Fin style spas memberships are pretty cheap and u can usually talk ur way into a free trial before signing up. Avoid the bull shit mud bath style places!


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 20, 2013)

T-franck said:


> I used to drink daily, 10 or so beers or a half bottle of vodka. Even if I worked my ass off all day I couldn't turn off the brain without a bunch of drinks, and as I'm sure you know the more ya drink , the higher the  tolerance and ...  Now I sleep about 7 hours a night  ( still drink a lot on weekends) but not a drop during the week. What  worked for me was taking SAUNAS 2 to 3 15 minute sessions  in high heat followed by 45 second dunk in the cold tub. If you do it right  you will cop a great buzz for 3 or so minutes, chill for 5 then repeat.
> 
> Good luck bud.
> Oh ya were I'm from their is a lot of Fin style spas memberships are pretty cheap and u can usually talk ur way into a free trial before signing up. Avoid the bull shit mud bath style places!



Good timing-me and my bud both have ****ed up backs-ya know, sciatica, budplged discs, et al..well he had an Epsom salt bath

Him plus this post reminds me I need to take an Epsom Salt bath! Been too long since I have


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2013)

stay off the wild turkey boy!


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Nov 20, 2013)

I didn't read the whole thread but pay attention to your bp when u decide to quit. Steroids and obsessive drinking doesn't sound very fun. I'd  probably stroke out lol. Good luck!




hulksmash said:


> Well guys, I figured it's a good time to get a break from alcohol
> 
> For almost a year I've been drinkin daily, usually a liter or more wine at night or a pint or more of bourbon
> 
> ...


----------



## djt248 (Nov 23, 2013)

Had the same issues back in the day. Here's what I did to keep myself busy and away from the booze. I started donating my time. I never had kids and noticed how f****ed up they were now a days. I began coaching wrestling at a local high school and started going to a community center and doing the same there along with some weight training. Then in 2006 after being off the sauce for a while I had my own kid, then another in 2009. Now I give all my spare time to them. I'll say it was pretty rewarding. Kids need someone to look up to so if you have the time to drink you have time to give to someone who could probably use your life experiences, knowledge and a positive male role model that a lot of kids don't have anymore. I thought it was well worth my time and kept me sober. Good luck to you, sounds like your doing fine now. Keep it up!


----------



## username1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was drinking a quarter liter of vodka a day for a couple years, and then I stopped drinking at work and during the day but, would still get drunk every night. On weekdays probably about 8 beers, then on the weekends I'd get hammered with beer + liquor. I knew I had to stop but, I couldn't because I don't really go out or do anything else, I didn't have anything else to occupy my time because it was something to do, and I did it every night for so long it was a habit. 

I'm not really sure what woke me up or actually got me to change, my aunt had died from chirosis around the time, I think she was a heavy drinker. Then sometime around then I had gone to the doctor for a blood test and though my liver values weren't anything crazy as long as I had not drank the night before. I was damaging my pancreas, most people think of alcohol damaging your liver, so you think you're fine if your liver values are fine but, what they don't tell you is that it's your pancreas that can get damaged first. 

So because the pancreas produces insulin, my blood sugar was almost at 300 and my doc started talking to me about insulin, and at the time I was not on TRT or knew anything about juicing, never even went to the gym, ever. I was out of shape and had a huge beer belly I started freaking out about having to pin insulin for the rest of my life so I pretty much immediately stopped drinking daily, I had cut it down. I couldn't stop completely but, I would have one drink a night, I'd mix a shot in a gallon of water and drink it, even though it wouldn't do anything obviously I was psycholigically dependent was so used to every night, drinking and listening to music or watching tv or online etc. it was a habit. So the water hleped me to continue being able to do whatever I would do normally. I also got on sleep meds because one reason I would also drink is insomnia, I got on Lunesta, it's also kind of a sedative so with one shot of alcohol and lunesta it was enough for me to feel something. I had started changing my diet and working out (just cardio) to lose weight, if I didn't go back to the doctor office in a month or so with normal blood glucose values, ,he was going to put me on medication, which I did not want. 

By the time I got to my next doc appointment about a month later my glucose had came into range at about a 100, so he didn't put me on medication but, told me I was still pre-diabetic and so I had to continue with my diet etc. to keep it in range. 

That was a couple years ago. Fast forward to today, I don't do the shot in a gallon of water every day anymore, I still do on the weekends only. I don't take lunesta every day either, only on weekends. I can sleep fine during the week. I guess with working out and watching my diet it keeps me busy enough and I've been busy with work by the time I get home I'm really tired and just want to lay down and rest or sleep. So, I usually end up sleeping earlier than I used to.


----------

